# Some insight on revolvers



## stabow (Feb 6, 2017)

I posted this on rifles and scopes with not much activity was looking for opinions on the Tarus tracker in 44 mag good or bad .


----------



## frankwright (Feb 6, 2017)

Good or bad is hard to say.
 Do a Google Search "Taurus Tracker .44 Magnum Reviews" and most are favorable but there are always negative examples.
I have never had one but I had a Taurus 92C 9mm and two Taurus .38 snubbies and never had any problems with them.


----------



## stabow (Feb 6, 2017)

Frank thanks for the google search reviews. It's very helpful.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 12, 2017)

Stabow, I've always heard it said that the Taurus metallurgy wasn't in the same class as the Ruger SBH in 44 Mag. I've shot a few of the other than ruger brands and they didn't work for me.
I consider the Ruger SBH the top of the line in single action .44's. I bought mine in 1979 and except for the worn bluing it still runs like a new one. Take care of it and it will last way past our lifetimes.
I have seen these for sale recently in the GON classifieds and I think the Outdoor Trader also, for as low as $250. to $500. With prices like that it's worth taking a look at.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 13, 2017)

I own lots and lots of revolvers including several big bores.

If you want an excellent and affordable hunting revolver look for a used Ruger .44 single action; great bargains to be had and the guns are indestructible.  If you aren't picky about finish you can probably steal a blued one with some cosmetic issues.

I would not push hot loads in any lesser gun; even the S&W N frame is not nearly as strong as the Ruger SAs.


----------



## stabow (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys I come to the same conclusion.....


----------

